# PREGNANCY - When i next see midwife..................



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Just wanted to ask..........................

I am seeing my midwife next Monday 23rd, and i was wondering if she will measure my belly and let me listen to heartbeat? (i will be 18 wks)

My community midwife has not listened to it only the hospital midwife.

Also when we go for 21 wk scan in September can my hubby & mum attend?

Thanks

Zoe x


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Zoe,

I think all areas are different but my community midwife has listened to the heartbeat and measured the bump each time I've seen her.  Also, at my 21 week scan, we could have taken up to another two people with us - I had to have the scan by myself whilst all the checks were made but then dh was allowed in, as would have been another two if we had had anybody with us, and we both got to see the screen for a few minutes.

I'm in Chelmsford but as I said, I think all areas are different so you probably need to hear from someone where you live!

Lots of love, Jen xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Dear Zoe

Re scans...as Jen says each hospital is different. I can see no reason why both cant see the scan. Take both your dh and mum along and ask.

When I saw my midwife at this point both measurement and heartbeat were undetaken. What they dont tend to do is weigh you anymore (except for the booking in appt or if they have any concerns).

Good luck

love

jeanette xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Zoe,

Re scans, last time i took my mum in with me.  Next one hubby is coming with his mum.  Might start selling tickets soon, tee hee.  I think its lovely for the grans or nans to come with you, as mine have never seen scans before of babies.  My mum was so amazed by it all, thought she was going to start crying at one point.

I havent heard any heartbeats yet, my next appt with midwife is on the 6th sept, when i will be just over 20 weeks, cant wait  

Susan xx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

HI all ~ thanks for messages, i guess everyone's area is different!

I shall just ask midwife on monday, she seems nice enough

Hi susan ~ hope you are ok? When do you have 20 wk scan? Mine is actually nearly 21 weeks on 10th September, i am crossing out the days on my calender ~ i can't wait!  I think i will take mum & DH then again, they can only say no! but she keeps asking me the date, she has asked about 6 times! bless ~ it is 1st granchild after all.

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Zoe,

Im ok thanks.

My next scan is not until im 23 weeks, well day before on the 22nd September.  Lucky you, only having to wait till yr 20 weeks.

Byeee
Susan xx


----------

